# 10k already!



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Picked up the 3 on July 19. Time and the miles fly by. Been such a fun car. Here's to many more.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Thunder7ga said:


> Picked up the 3 on July 19. Time and the miles fly by. Been such a fun car. Hers to many more.
> 
> View attachment 16441


241 is a good number


----------

